# Evod1 tank to fit on twisp battery



## kishan213 (8/1/15)

Hi , Any one in the Durban area able to supply me with a new evod tank that fits onto a twisp battery. Looking for two tanks and some coils. Thanks.


----------



## Andre (8/1/15)

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/evod-clearomizers/ - As far as I know these are authentic EVOD1s

And they have coils: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/evodprotank-1-2-coil-1-8-ohm/


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/1/15)

Not in Durban, but great price and brilliant service

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...the-vapour/products/evod-2-dual-coil-atomiser


----------



## Riddle (8/1/15)

kishan213 said:


> Hi , Any one in the Durban area able to supply me with a new evod tank that fits onto a twisp battery. Looking for two tanks and some coils. Thanks.



We have the Evod Glass in stock. You welcome to check out www.heavenlyvapors.co.za .... Works nicely with the standard twisp batteries. I would suggest the 1.8 or 1.5ohm coils with it though. Much better vapour production from those and a standard battery.


----------



## Robert Howes (8/1/15)

The iTazte i16 also fits and works nicely on the twisp battery and is available from just about any reseller. Still have mine from when I started.


----------



## kishan213 (8/1/15)

Riddle said:


> We have the Evod Glass in stock. You welcome to check out www.heavenlyvapors.co.za .... Works nicely with the standard twisp batteries. I would suggest the 1.8 or 1.5ohm coils with it though. Much better vapour production from those and a standard battery.


Thanks Riddle. Can I have your email address as I have some further enquiries?


----------



## Andre (8/1/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Not in Durban, but great price and brilliant service
> 
> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...the-vapour/products/evod-2-dual-coil-atomiser





Riddle said:


> We have the Evod Glass in stock. You welcome to check out www.heavenlyvapors.co.za .... Works nicely with the standard twisp batteries. I would suggest the 1.8 or 1.5ohm coils with it though. Much better vapour production from those and a standard battery.


Both those are dual coils, not so sure you will get the best performance with the twisp batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kishan213 (8/1/15)

Thanks for the reply. I see that is the evod2. Will that also be suited for a twisp battery?


----------



## Andre (8/1/15)

kishan213 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I see that is the evod2. Will that also be suited for a twisp battery?


Imo, no - duals require more power for a satisfactory vape than the twisp battery can deliver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kishan213 (8/1/15)

Lol... Back to square 1. So which other tank (single coil) can I look at purchasing ? Bear in mind I will still be using my standard twisp batteries.


----------



## Andre (8/1/15)

kishan213 said:


> Lol... Back to square 1. So which other tank (single coil) can I look at purchasing ? Bear in mind I will still be using my standard twisp batteries.


The ones I linked above are single coil EVOD1s: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/evod1-tank-to-fit-on-twisp-battery.t7984/#post-168458


----------



## Riddle (8/1/15)

Andre said:


> Both those are dual coils, not so sure you will get the best performance with the twisp batteries.



I have 1 running off the evod 650mAh. Performs nicely although yes a bit more power is better suited.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/1/15)

Andre said:


> Both those are dual coils, not so sure you will get the best performance with the twisp batteries.


I gave my wife my old spinner and mini protank 3 combo and she eventually went and borrowed one of my in law's twisp batteries as she prefers the color and smaller size of that. She has not complained about it yet. Admittedly I have not tried it myself, but it seems to be working just fine.


----------



## saiman (10/1/15)

In the past I have used a mini Protank 3 on twisp batteris. It does work but its not ideal. You will get a good vape for maybe 2-3 hours but as soon as the battery is drained to around 50% the vape gets weak

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

